# Just the Beast Under Your Bed



## Battou (Dec 21, 2008)

Taken (Handheld) with stacked Tiffen macro filters on Hoya 81A on Nikkor 50mm on Nikon FM, ASA 200 (uncropped full frame)






Bigger Here

His name is Martok BTW


----------



## rufus5150 (Dec 21, 2008)

Love the DoF and the low-key of the shot. I wish that the eyes were both in focus, but given the difficulty of the shot itself, I'd have to say... mighty fine job


----------



## Battou (Dec 21, 2008)

rufus5150 said:


> Love the DoF and the low-key of the shot. I wish that the eyes were both in focus, but given the difficulty of the shot itself, I'd have to say... mighty fine job




Thank you, I had hell trying to ghe him to look at the camera much less stay still for the shot. In order for me to have gotten both eyes I would have had to either remove a macro filter or shoot amaller aperture whitch I was really pushing my luck with to beginwith I think I was shooting 1/8 as it was.


----------



## AdamBomb (Dec 21, 2008)

The DoF is very cool! Nice job!


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

Link to larger copy in place.


----------



## K_Pugh (Dec 22, 2008)

Agree with Rufus,

Very nicely done especially with what you were working with! Love the warm tones.


----------



## NickButler (Dec 22, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks guys.


----------



## saltface (Dec 22, 2008)

I bet that was worse than taking a picture of a toddler. What was the total magnification of your macro rings?


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 22, 2008)

...in your closet, in your HEAD!

Sorry, would of had that song in my head for the whole day if I didn't finish up the verse.

And nice shot!


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

saltface said:


> I bet that was worse than taking a picture of a toddler. What was the total magnification of your macro rings?



Indeed, I had to bin a couple that where little more than a hair ball. :lmao: As for the total magnification, I'm still new to the filter thing so I can't exactly read them. I do believe I had all three (+1/+2/+4) on at the time.


:raisedbrow: I think I accidently might have left my UV filter on it softening an already super shallow DOF. I had been going through the roll exparimenting with the Nikon wile doing some other stuff and stuck the POS UV filter on to protect the filters wile I ran off for whatever else needed doing.

*EDIT*


bigtwinky said:


> ...in your closet, in your HEAD!
> 
> Sorry, would of had that song in my head for the whole day if I didn't finish up the verse.
> 
> And nice shot!



I was wondering how long it would take for someone to pick up on the reference 

That is one of two.

Thanks


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 22, 2008)

You mean Martok the Klingon?


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

bigtwinky said:


> You mean Martok the Klingon?



Yup, When his mother brought them into the house before the snow flew he clung on to my brother and I feircly, subsiquently being reffered to as a klingon as my brother and I are fair to avid Startrek fans. Shortly there after my brother officially named him Martok because of it.


----------



## alexkerhead (Dec 22, 2008)

Great shot Battou!~


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## bigtwinky (Dec 22, 2008)

Battou said:


> Yup, When his mother brought them into the house before the snow flew he clung on to my brother and I feircly, subsiquently being reffered to as a klingon as my brother and I are fair to avid Startrek fans. Shortly there after my brother officially named him Martok because of it.


 
hehe, cute.  Although I had to look at the pic again to see if he had a missing eye or something.  At least, I think Martok had a missing eye...


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

bigtwinky said:


> hehe, cute.  Although I had to look at the pic again to see if he had a missing eye or something.  At least, I think Martok had a missing eye...



Yeah Martok lost his eye wile imprisoned by the Gem'Hadar, However the Kitten has both his eyes


----------



## jstuedle (Dec 22, 2008)

I knew you would like that camera/lens. Good work, more, we want more!


----------



## Battou (Dec 22, 2008)

jstuedle said:


> I knew you would like that camera/lens. Good work, more, we want more!




I'll put a lot more thought into the next roll so yeah, but it'll take a wile.

Thanks again.


----------



## Battou (Dec 25, 2008)

Nothing More?


----------



## monkeykoder (Dec 25, 2008)

In your closet in your head?


----------



## Battou (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah...That's the song that was going threw my head when I posted it.


----------

